# just got my sheltie yesterday..



## judicious (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got my 9 week old sheltie yesterday off the plane..she was a bit scared and shaken, but she got over it later. 

For some reason, she doesn't respond. Is it because it's a new environment? When should I start really training her? I tried to teach her to sit, but not sure if it's too soon. I want to crate train her, but she doesn't want to pee on her litter box. I live in an apt, so there's no yard or anything like that, so she'll be in inside house puppy for now. 

She sleeps a lot, but not sure if it's because that's normal or she's bored. She doesnt like to play with any toys, and sometimes chew on her bowl. I bought a lot of chew toy, but she's not interested.

Any idea?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

judicious said:


> I just got my 9 week old sheltie yesterday off the plane..she was a bit scared and shaken, but she got over it later.
> 
> For some reason, she doesn't respond. Is it because it's a new environment? When should I start really training her? I tried to teach her to sit, but not sure if it's too soon. I want to crate train her, but she doesn't want to pee on her litter box. I live in an apt, so there's no yard or anything like that, so she'll be in inside house puppy for now.


Way too soon after her arrival to start teaching cues like sit, down, stay etc. She just went through a plane ride at a very young age, she's in a completely new environment, new people, etc. I would start working on bonding - teaching her to respond to her name, rewarding her for good behaviour (like approaching you, turning and looking at you when you call, investigating her crate). Also work on basic socialisation like taking her to the park, letting her meet other well-behaved puppies/dogs and friendly people and experience new things in a POSITIVE way. 



> She sleeps a lot, but not sure if it's because that's normal or she's bored. She doesnt like to play with any toys, and sometimes chew on her bowl. I bought a lot of chew toy, but she's not interested.


Puppies sleep a lot. A LOT. She's also probably tired from the journey.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a sheltie person so congrats...Shelties are very active dogs, I can't imagine having one in an apartment where they can't even go outside to potty. I know a ton of sheltie people, don't think I know any who's dogs use a litterbox, pads or anything other than the outdoors. Good luck


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shelties are great dogs! Congrats! First things shelties are usually not the dogs to warm right up to you. I'd give her some time to get to know you and your routine before expecting much out of her.

I would call them medium energy sometimes high energy but my papillons are much much more energetic. My shelties were really adaptable dogs and would pretty much go as long as you wanted or just chill as long as you wanted. I wouldn't want a dog the size of a sheltie going on pee pads though. My first sheltie topped out at about 35 lbs and the smallest was 18 lbs but still made quite a bit of mess the rare occasions he had an accident inside.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

judicious said:


> I live in an apt, so there's no yard or anything like that, so she'll be in inside house puppy for now.


Wait, as in, inside all the time? Like a house cat? Like never out to get some exercise or see the big wide world? That's not ok for any dog, just so you know. They're not cats. I hope that's not what you mean, but the whole "house puppy" is too similar to "house cat" for me to think any different. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## judicious (Jan 5, 2011)

I will take it out to exercise and walk. I'm not going to have it 100% indoors. Yes, I do agree, she's going to take awhile to warm up. Hope she'll be easy to train later on. She does have a short attention span and get bored of toys relatively quick.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

At 9 weeks, I don't think they need much exercise. But of course there is the socialisation issue. The puppy might not need to go out for exercise for another month or two, but she should be meeting new people every single day. Many different types of people, men, elderly people, children, people with walking sticks, in wheelchairs, wearing sunglasses and hats etc.

Before the puppy is vaccinated it's fine if people come to you and meet the puppy inside, but you'd wanna get the puppy outside to see the world as soon as possible, even if you just carry it around. It should be exposed to outside noise and busyness. Trust me, you will regret this if you don't ever take the puppy outside to see the world.

My puppy went to puppy classes and friends' places right from the start, but I didn't regularly walk him until he was about 5 months old, and even at that age he was soooo spooked by everything outside, like cars, people walking around, cats running around, other dogs etc. He has improved a lot in just a month because I now walk him every day, but I think he could be even better if I had taken him outside and down the street right from the start.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My AED came home at 8 weeks and it took him almost 2 weeks to become comfortable in his new home. He played a bit with his toys but was very aloof with us. Then he began accepting us as his new family. Then he started treating us like his littermates, chasing, biting, and being a general little terror. I taught him to sit from the first day he came home. When I fed him I just held up his bowl over his head and moved it back until he automatically sat. Then I fed him, but that's really the only thing I taught him for the first month or so. 

Yes, puppies sleep up to 20-22 hours a day. Sometimes I wish teenager dogs did too.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

judicious said:


> I will take it out to exercise and walk. I'm not going to have it 100% indoors. Yes, I do agree, she's going to take awhile to warm up. Hope she'll be easy to train later on. She does have a short attention span and get bored of toys relatively quick.


my pet peeve: please don't call yoru dog an "it". It's a he or a she or use their name, if they have one


----------



## Clamothe (Jan 20, 2011)

judicious said:


> I just got my 9 week old sheltie yesterday off the plane..she was a bit scared and shaken, but she got over it later.
> 
> For some reason, she doesn't respond. Is it because it's a new environment? When should I start really training her? I tried to teach her to sit, but not sure if it's too soon. I want to crate train her, but she doesn't want to pee on her litter box. I live in an apt, so there's no yard or anything like that, so she'll be in inside house puppy for now.
> 
> ...


I have had shelties for 12 years, had multiple litters for socialization, and bred two litters of my own. At 9 weeks and after a plane ride it may take a few days for her to warm up to you. Get really really good treats, little pieces of cheese, chicken, etc. Everytime she comes near you feed her. Shelties bond thru their stomachs. I wouldn't worry about toys for a few days. Have lots of them available for her to chew on.

Shelties are active and barky, apartment living is going to be a challenge. She needs to go somewhere new everyday for atleast the next couple months. If shelties are unsocialized they have a very hard time being in the world. The more places and people she meets the better. I wouldn't pad train a sheltie, they are not toy dogs and need outdoor time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Barkiness was my main concern with apartment living and a lot of why I ended up with a papillon when I moved into an apartment instead of another sheltie. Shelties are one of the most vocal breeds out there in my experience. 



> I wouldn't pad train a sheltie, they are not toy dogs and need outdoor time.


Pet peeve maybe but I would say my paps on average have been a ton more active. Not saying shelties aren't but they're the most adaptable breed I've owned energy-wise. It's just something I try to steer people against- the idea that toy dogs are okay without exercise. Then again the other breeds I've owned have been a GSD, lab, and border collie mix so...

Shelties need exercise though. They definitely need something to do. That could be trick training, agility (my preference), but definitely ample time for a young sheltie to be outside and running around. With exercise, I find shelties are great at adapting to being calm inside the house, but they definitely need more exercise than a short walk, especially if you have no yard. That said, I've had a very very high energy puppy in an apartment- it's doable but you have to really get out often with the dog (we did 2 hours at the off leash park daily while I was in an apartment plus agility 3x a week and short walks/ball games during the day).

As far as attention span goes- she's a puppy. Puppies generally just don't have that long of an attention span. 

And remember you cannot socialize a sheltie too much. Socialization and getting them used to strangers is in my opinion THE most important thing. 

*sigh* I miss having those dogs so much. They're a wonderful, wonderful breed. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I just wanted to emphasise again that socialisation should really be the BIGGEST thing on your list right now. It should be your #1 priority. She is at a very impressionable age and this is the prime time in her life for you to be exposing her to all kinds of new experiences and reinforcing that they are positive things. New people, places, dogs, other animals, environments. It will help the bonding process and it will definitely help avert a lot of future behavioral problems. 

Read these links, they will help:
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/earlysocialization.html
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/socialization.html


----------

